# Re painting my 20th



## Jb20th015 (Oct 29, 2013)

Hello everyone I'm looking to restore my mk4 I know its not very old, it's a 20th with several owners before who have done a ****ty job maintaining it now the clear is coming off the front end is different color then the rest so I'm looking to maybe have the whole car painted again. The car is jazz blue and I'm wondering if anyone might know a good paint shop in the tri state area ( nj de pa ) maybe northern Maryland and what it would cost around to have the car painted I'm planning on doing a the body work has no dents so it should be easy.


----------



## hgrizz97 (Nov 1, 2013)

Check Joe tavella with Norwalk vintage llc 

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------

